# Nochne me - too Posting Debatte



## Anna Renate (19 März 2010)

webwatcher schrieb:


> Das sind wir seit Jahren gewöhnt und  haben uns damit abgefunden, sonst hätten wir   das
> Forum schon längst geschlossen.
> 
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html




Finde ich schon ein bisschen verständlich, wenn man keine Lust dazu hat
24 Seiten durchzulesen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Finde ich schon ein bisschen verständlich, wenn man keine Lust dazu hat
> 24 Seiten durchzulesen.


Was schlägst du vor?


----------



## Anna Renate (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Tja, wenn ich das wüsste. Vielleicht die ersten alten Beiträge löschen?
Wichtig sind eigentlich die neusten Ergebnisse.
Nur müsste man bei den Beiträgen "alt" und "neu" einen Zusammenhang finden.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Und wer soll das machen und darüber entscheiden? 

PS:  Die Admins/Moderatoren haben auch noch ein Privatleben.
Schon mal  darüber nachgedacht, dass hier wirklich  alles kostenlos ist
und keiner dafür auch nur  einen müden Cent bekommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Finde ich schon ein bisschen verständlich, wenn man keine Lust dazu hat
> 24 Seiten durchzulesen.


Niemand wird gezwungen hier zu posten. Wer zu faul ist zum Lesen, kann sich Rat  bei
 Verbraucherzentralen oder  Rechtsanwälten ( natürlich nicht unentgeltlich)  holen.


----------



## Anna Renate (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Du hast geschrieben: was schlägst Du vor und ich habe vorgeschlagen.
Mehr nicht.
Erwarten würde ich diesen Zeitaufwand gewiss nicht.
Deine Antwort verblüfft mich jetzt etwas.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:12:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:07:43 ----------




Captain Picard schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen hier zu posten. Wer zu faul ist zum Lesen, kann sich Rat  bei
> Verbraucherzentralen oder  Rechtsanwälten ( natürlich nicht unentgeltlich)  holen.



Nun mir lag nicht an Kritik den Usern gegenüber.
Ich nehme mir schon die Zeit alles durchzulesen. Aber es ist eben nicht jeder
ich.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ausgelagert, da es den Hilfesuchenden  nicht die Bohne hilft 

Ganz offen: das Thema hängt uns  zum Hals raus


----------



## Anna Renate (19 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Dieses Thema ist bekannt und es wurde öffentich in den Medien berichtet.
Ich habe daran langsam auch kein Interesse mehr.
Sollte noch mal Post eintreffen, landet die im Mülleimer und fertig ist.


----------



## jupp11 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Sollte noch mal Post eintreffen, landet die im Mülleimer und fertig ist.


So sollte  es auch sein, aber trotz aller Infos wollen einige  genau den Weg  
zum Mülleimer gezeigt bekommen, wie man den Deckel hochhebt und  wie man 
den Müll reinschmeißt...


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Wichtig sind eigentlich die neusten Ergebnisse.


Es gibt seit vier Jahren nur noch ganz selten etwas wirklich Neues. 

Wir könnten  es uns sehr einfach machen und  nach den ersten fünf bis zehn Postings die Threads 
schließen und auf das Infoforum verweisen, in  dem  alles genauestens erklärt wird und  auch 
updatet wird.

Infos und Grundsatzartikel

Haben wir sogar schon versucht mit dem Ergebnis, dass die  nächsten me-too 
Poster neue Threads starten, was noch mehr Arbeit verursacht.


----------



## Anna Renate (19 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Dann bringt das ja nichts. 
Wie Du schreibst, geht es schon über 4 Jahre.
Da frag ich mich, kann es denn jemals einschlafen?
In einem Forum hat der Admind. ein Thema geschlossen.
Darum gebeten nur neue Information an ihn per PN zu posten.
Sobald ein Neues Thema dazu aufgemacht wurde, wurde dies gelöscht.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ihr es auch so handhaben sollt.
Ihr habt genug zu tun.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-80.html#post309618

was würdest du jetzt darauf antworten?


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Um eine Antwort auf die Frage zu erhalten, bleibt es ihm leider nicht anders
übrig, die Themen durchzulesen. 
Du hast schon Recht. Es ist eigentlich unmöglich, dies zu trennen.
Auch in anderen Foren wird wegen der Bequemlichkeit, lieber mal 
nachgefragt um sich Arbeit zu ersparen.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Wir achten schon darauf , dass die Hinweise nicht zu weit voneinander entfernt stehen, 
mindestens alle ein bis zwei Seiten vor allem der Nurleser wegen.

Wenn aber jemand, wie es dutzendfach vorkommt, nicht mal das *unmittelbar vorhergehende*
 Posting liest, in  dem alles ausführlichst erklärt wird,  kommt Frust auf.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:19:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:17:18 ----------

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-80.html#post309625
 :wall:


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ich verstehe Dich zu gut.
Selbst mir geht es so. Es ist schon passiert, das 2 Beiträge über der
Frage, die Antwort stand. Da geht bei mir die Hutschnur hoch.:roll:


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Um eine Antwort auf die Frage zu erhalten, bleibt es ihm leider nicht anders
> übrig, die Themen durchzulesen.
> Du hast schon Recht. Es ist eigentlich unmöglich, dies zu trennen.
> Auch in anderen Foren wird wegen der Bequemlichkeit, lieber mal
> nachgefragt um sich Arbeit zu ersparen.


Jeder ist mal grundsätzlich für sein Handeln und sein Schicksal selbst verantwortlich. Und dann erwarte ich einfach auch, dass ein User mal die Suchfunktion bedient. Hier kriegt man alle relevanten Infos kostenlos und ohne jede Gefahr einer Kostenfalle. Für den Preis kann man aber nicht auch noch erwarten, dass das alles in mundgerechten Happen vorgekaut wird - für 300.000 User im Monat...


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

So ist es. Nur kennen anscheinend viele User nicht den Button der
Suchfunktion. Wollen ihn vielleicht nicht kennen.
Ja, es ist alles kostenlos. Warum sollen sie sich dann Arbeit machen?
Die Administratoren sind ja da. Da kann man echt die Kriese bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-80.html#post309651

Die Beschreibung vom  Weg zum Klo und der Brille reicht nicht 

Was macht man dort bloß? :gruebel:


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ich glaube, da ist Hoffnung und Malz verloren.:unzufrieden:

Nachtrag:
Die armen Eltern. Sie könnten sich ja mal schlau machen, wenn sie sich die Zeit
nehmen würden* zu lesen*.


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Wir sind anscheinend in einer Zeit, in der man andere für sich denken lässt und bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit darauf besteht, dass man selbst ein mündiger Bürger ist.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ab und zu ziehen wir schon mal die Notbremse 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-80.html#post309662


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Gratulation zur weisen Entscheidung.
Nun bin ich gespannt,wie es weiter geht.


----------



## katzenjens (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Es scheint eine generelle Reizüberflutung zu sein, welches die Misere verursacht. Als ich meine legendären Videos noch bei youtube gehostet habe, habe ich täglich bis zu 300 Kontaktgesuche mit diesen Fragen bekommen. Seitdem ich meine Videos woanders hoste, ist es wie abgeschnitten. Daraus folgt, die Leute können nicht einmal Google bedienen, weil dort sind meine Videos leicht zu finden.

Auch durch die neuen "Hilfsmittel" wie Twitter, Facebook usw. bekommt man ja alle Informationen quasi auf einem Tablett gereicht. Und da denkt man schnell, auf spezielle Fragen müssten genauso Antworten kommen.

Ein Beispiel: Ich wurde von vielen angeschrieben, es wäre blöd bei dem neuen Videoanbieter, sie würden nicht automatisch eine Nachricht bekommen wenn ich neue Videos hochlade. Meine Antwort darauf war, mich bei Twitter abonnieren, dann klappt auch das wieder. Nein, das wollten sie nicht, es wäre zu aufwändig :wall:

Und auch die Analyse meiner Seiten zeigt immer mehr, die Leute sitzen mit Scheuklappen vor dem PC und können mal gerade 100 Pixel weit sehen. Links werden nicht als solche erkannt, wenn sie nicht bunt blinken.

Zusätzlich muß man bedenken, daß inzwischen alle Gesellschaftsschichten vernetzt sind, egal ob sie fähig sind, durchs Internet zu gehen oder nicht. Einen Internetführerschein gibt es nicht.

Meine Entscheidung, youtube den Rücken zu kehren, hat für mein Privatleben nur Vorteile gebracht. Sicherlich für die Nutzlosbranche ebenfalls. Aber man muß sich im klaren sein, welcher Zielgruppe will man helfen? Den unselbstständigen Faulen, Ignoranten und Begriffsstutzigen oder doch lieber denen, welche Hilfe annehmen und verstehen?

Hier im Forum muß ab und zu mal regelnd eingegriffen werden, damit die Übersicht gewahrt bleibt. Und für die einen mag es vielleicht hart aussehen und für andere zu locker. Ein Negativbeispiel ist z.B. das sat1-Forum, dort wird nicht moderiert, nur gelöscht. Wer sich dort auf die Hinweise verläßt, kann schnell auf die Nase fallen.

Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

"wegen rechtzanwald und so weiter...
 muss ich irgendwas wiedersprechen? wi geht das ? das steht ja da unten:
pls answere"

Ist das wirklich Ernst? Gibt es so was wirklich? Das sind doch Fakepostings. Das ist klare Legasthenie und es gibt vielleicht 8% Legastheniker inkl. Analphabeten. Wenn jeder zehnte Deutsche von Abofallen betroffen ist, also 8 Mio und jeder hundertste davon postet und davon 10% in diesem Forum, dann wären das 640 Legastheniker. Nun gut, das ist vielleicht eine Erklärung...
die sind alle hier. Definitiv.

googlet mal nach rechzanwald


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

apropos brain 1.0 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=263217#post263217

:vlol:


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Oh so etwas kenne ich auch.
User: haloh. ih bien hir neuh.
Antwort: Kannst Du nicht mal richtig schreiben?
User: ish bien ja ärst 12 jare ald.:-D

Nachtrag:
Das ist ja eine herrliche Seite. Da weis ich wie ich die nächsten Stunden verbringe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ich kenne nur eine Gruppe von Personen, die so schreiben aus anderen Gründen als Legasthenie. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie man diese Gruppe politisch korrekt bezeichnet.


----------



## katzenjens (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

@aka-aka:

Nein, so schreibt ein sehr großer Teil der Jugendlichen wirklich :-( . Für mich ist es ein Zeichen, daß ich definitiv alt werde und die Verbindung zur "jüngeren Generation" verliere. Das merke ich auch daran, daß viele Jugendliche, mit denen ich erfolgreich kommunizieren kann, von ihren Mitschülern / Mitschülerinnen wegen eben dieser "anständigen" Sprache gehänselt (neudeutsch gedisst) werden. Es hat nix mit Legasthenie zu tun, es ist Zeitgeist.

Jens

[edit] aka, meinst Du "Vollspacken?" :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine Gruppe von Personen, die so schreiben aus anderen Gründen als Legasthenie. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie man diese Gruppe politisch korrekt bezeichnet.


SMS-Stammler



katzenjens schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit Legasthenie zu tun, es ist Zeitgeist.


ohne  das SMS-Wörterbuch sind  die hilflos


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit Legasthenie zu tun, es ist Zeitgeist.


Mein armer, armer Sohn... Ist in der dritten Klasse und hat statistisch gesehen 0,08 Rechtschreibfehler pro Diktat. Ich muß ihn wohl ein wenig unterrichten, damit er auf dem Schulhof nicht auffällt...


> Papa, was ist ein Pressemann?





> Jemand, der für die Zeitung oder für das Radio oder für das Fernsehen arbeitet, so jemand wie der ***





> Ist das gut, was die da arbeiten?





> Oft. Nicht immer.





> Also ist es nicht gut, wenn jemand Pressemann zu mir sagt, oder ist es doch gut?





> Was willst Du denn jetzt eigentlich wissen?





> Also, der ... hat "Pressemann" zu mir gesagt


Er meinte "Fresse, Mann"


----------



## Anna Renate (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ich lache mich schlapp. Herrlich.
Bei dem Beispiel, welches ich in meinem Beitrag gebracht habe,
hatten viele User den Eindruck, dass es sich um einen erwachsenen Mann 
handelte, der uns nur auf den Arm nehmen wollte.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-81.html#post309692

:evil:


----------



## Anna Renate (21 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Ach nein. Abcload geschlossen, da ging es dann dort weiter.
81 Seiten und keine Erkenntnisse? Ich fasse es nicht.


----------



## sascha (21 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ach nein. Abcload geschlossen, da ging es dann dort weiter.
> 81 Seiten und keine Erkenntnisse? Ich fasse es nicht.



Ich denke, den meisten Me-too-Postern geht es eigentlich gar nicht darum, Antworten zu bekommen. Was sie suchen, ist der Schutz der Gemeinschaft.

So wie sich kleine Fische zu Schwärmen zusammenschließen, wenn der böse Räuber kommt, so ist es auch bei Internetabzocke. Die Opfer landen in einem Forum, in dem sie sich in der Mitte von hunderten anderen Opfern in gleicher Situation wiederfinden. Es tröstet einfach, nicht dümmer oder naiver oder gar schwächer zu sein als andere. Und wenn dann auch noch ein erfahrener Mod mit zig-tausenden Postings auf dem Buckel daherkommt und tröstende Hilfe anbietet, ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.

So schwer es fällt, man sollte den Me-too-Postern nicht böse sein. Was sie tun, ist einfach nur menschlich. :roll:


----------



## Anna Renate (22 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Böse ganz bestimmt nicht. Nur diese Lesefaulheit.
 Wenigsten die letzten 2 oder 3 Seiten lesen, dürfte doch kein
Problem sein.


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*



sascha schrieb:


> Und wenn dann auch noch ein erfahrener Mod mit zig-tausenden Postings auf dem Buckel daherkommt und tröstende Hilfe anbietet, ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.:


Das stimmt gerade bei den me-toos weniger. Sie glauben eher  anderen 
Betroffenen   als den Mods. 
Wenn die  nicht soviel Unausgegorenes,  Halbverstandenes  und  auch Falsches 
 posten würden, könnte man es  sich selbst überlassen. 
Das  geht aber  nicht, da dadurch Threads zu genau dem Chaos verkommen würden, 
das   man in vielen de facto unmoderierten Foren/Blogs sehen kann.
Der Aufwand solche Falschinformationen  zu korrigieren  ist größer, als  Usern Fragen  zu beantworten 

 Es wird immer wieder  bei der Diskussion übersehen , dass die me toos nur ein verschwindend 
geringer Anteil der Leser eines Threads sind. Die beiden Topthemen outlets.de 
und  top-of software sind  bereits wieder weit über 100000 mal aufgerufen worden,
d.h im Umkehrschluß  pro me too Poster pi mal Daumen  1000 Nurleser   auf die Threads zugreifen. 
Würde man das me too  Posten ungebremst zulassen, würden die Threads noch länger
 und  noch unübersichtlicher werden.
Wichtige Informationen würden   im Brei der immer wiederkehrenden Standardfragen 
und der immer gleichen  Standardantworten restlos verschwinden.  

Den  Kompromiß zwischen den ganz persönlichen Streicheleinheiten für panische Newbies 
und dem Informationsauftrag  für die überwältigende  Mehrzahl der Nurleser zu finden, ist schwierig.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: Nochne me - too Posting Debatte*

Neben den me-too Fragern gibt es noch ein zweite weitaus nervigere  Spezies:

Die Radneuerfinder,  Superschlauen und  persönlichen Rechtsberater. 
Nach über vier Jahren Aboabzocke tauchen diese  mit völlig "neuen"  Erkenntnissen und  Ratschlägen auf, die entweder schon vor Jahren in Grundsatzbeiträgen erklärt wurden oder völlig unsinnig sind und  völlig an der Realität vorbei gehen.

Diese Spezies  verursacht noch mehr Arbeit, da der Unfug mühsam zurechtgerückt werden muß.


----------

